# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  SmartCast+, smart speaker, Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

SmartCast+ AI device

Published on Jul 21, 2017




> Lenovo's Disha Sharma takes you through Lenovo's next generation AI device. While other smart speakers provide voice services, SmartCast+ also provides image services.

----------

